# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  سردترین نقطه جهان کجاست؟

## khatereh 2

دانشمندان آمریکایی موفق به شناسایی سردترین مکان زمین شده‌اند که دمای آن به زیر 91 درجه سانتیگراد می‌رسد.

به گزارش سرویس علمی خبرگزاری دانشجویان ایران(ایسنا)، این مکان تازه کشف شده که در کنار خط‌الراس کوه قطب جنوب قرار دارد، می‌تواند طی چند دقیقه چشمها، بینی و ریه انسان را منجمد کند.

این بدان دلیل است که دمای آن تقریبا 13 درجه پایینتر از نقطه‌ای (منفی 78.5 درجه سانتیگراد) است که دی‌اکسیدکربن از گاز به یخ خشک تبدیل می‌شود.

این کشف رکوردشکن توسط محققان مرکز ملی داده‌های یخ و برف آمریکا انجام شده است.

این محققان از ماهواره‌ها و روشهای دیگر برای اندازه‌گیری دما در قطب استفاده کرده‌اند.

تصور می‌شود که این نقطه منفی 91.2 درجه‌ای که یکی از چندین نقطه سرد ثبت شده بر خط‌الراس کوه است، در ارتفاع بیش از 3.7 کیلومتری کوهستانی موسوم به Dome Fuji کشف شده باشد.

جالب اینجاست که دمای این مکان حتی از مرکز پژوهش ووستوک روسیه که رکورد قبلی سردترین دمای جهان را با 89.2 درجه سانتیگراد در طول یک زمستان قطبی در سال 1983 از آن خود کرده بود، سردتر است.

محققان بر این باورند که ممکن است نقاط سردتری نیز وجود داشته باشند چرا که ماهواره‌ها تنها به نمایش میانگین دما در یک کیلومتر مربع می‌پردازند.

به گفته آنها، سردترین دماها در طول روزهای صاف و خشک ثبت شده‌اند و دمای روزهای بادی یا برفی سنجیده نشده است.

جزئیات کامل این کشف در نشست سالانه اتحادیه ژئوفیزیک آمریکا عرضه خواهد شد.

اوایل سال جاری، دهکده Oymyakon روسیه به عنوان سردترین شهرک مسکونی دائمی جهان شناخته شد که میانگین دمای آن در ماه ژانویه به منفی 50 درجه سانتیگراد می‌رسید.

این دهکده که به عنوان «قطب سرد» نیز شناخته شده، سردترین دمای خود را با منفی 71.2 درجه سانتیگراد تجربه کرده است.

در این دهکده حدود 500 تن ساکن بوده و در دهه‌های 1920 و 30 یک توقفگاه بین راه برای دامداران گوزن شمالی محسوب می‌شد که به گله خود از چشمه‌های داخلی آب می‌دادند. __________________

----------

